# Help!!Twin Face PNP Side not working



## BoringFx (Jun 15, 2021)

The NPN side works great. It is bypassed so seems to be wired right. I have tried multiple transistors to no avail. I have checked all my solder joints and I believe that maybe a component is on backwards or wrong on the switch side. Here is a picture I used a 4pdt footswitch instead of toggle.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 15, 2021)

No picture showing 🤔

do you have a multimeter that you could use to check the voltages of the PNP side?


----------



## BoringFx (Jun 15, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> No picture showing 🤔
> 
> do you have a multimeter that you could use to check the voltages of the PNP side?


----------



## BoringFx (Jun 15, 2021)

Yes I do. Should I just go thru the circuit path and check resistance and capacitance or what exactly this is only my third fuzz I’ve built.


----------



## BoringFx (Jun 15, 2021)

Appreciate all the help!!!


----------



## Robert (Jun 15, 2021)

Your TC1044SCPA charge pump IC is installed backwards.

Best case scenario it's not supplying -9V for the PNP side.
Worse case scenario the IC is damaged and might need to be replaced.


----------



## BoringFx (Jun 15, 2021)

Whew not to shabby I thought it might be that just didn’t want to take it out with out knowing for sure you are my BFF on the forum now. Thanks I’ll lyk how it turns out. Got some extra chips anyway


----------



## BoringFx (Jun 22, 2021)

So I replaced the chip and the PnP side works but now the NPN side doesn’t what did I do wrong


----------



## Coda (Jun 22, 2021)

BoringFx said:


> So I replaced the chip and the PnP side works but now the NPN side doesn’t what did I do wrong


I may be wrong, but I think your 109’s are in backwards…

Edit: on second look, maybe they are fine. Couldn’t hurt to double check.

Edit #2: on third look, I do think they are in backwards.


----------



## mastermachetier (Jul 8, 2021)

BoringFx said:


> So I replaced the chip and the PnP side works but now the NPN side doesn’t what did I do wrong


did you ever figure this out ?


----------

